# Kleider, Kleidung, angezogen



## Jiuman

Hola:

Ich Verstehe nicht das Unterschied zwischen diese Wörter.
En Español tenemos ropa y vestido pero el uso creo que no se corresponde.

¿Cuáles son las diferencias?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Alohomora

Puede que me equivoque, pero creo que la diferencia es la siguiente:

- Kleid (plural Kleider) es tanto "vestido" (preda femenina) como "ropa" en general.
- Kleidung se refiere también a "ropa" en general.
- angezogen no es un sustantivo, sino el participio de "anziehen", por lo que se podría traducir por "vestido" en oraciones como "Iba vestido de punta en blanco".

Espero que te sirva, aunque el alemán no es mi especialidad...


----------



## Gatopeter

*Sustantivos*
*Kleid*, como forma corta de Damenkleid: es un vestido, o sea un traje enterizo de mujer. En alemán, como en cualquier idioma, hay muchos tipos de Kleid:     
Abendkleid (vestido de noche), Ballkleid (es el vestido de noche que se usa en los bailes en los que se tocan valses vieneses), Hochzeitskleid (vestido de novia), etc.
*Kleid* como forma corta de "Kleidung" significa "ropa". Esta palabra tiene variantes como Unterkleid (que sería la ropa interior conocida como enagua). Hay también, cómo no, Puppenkleid (ropa de muñeca), pero de ninguna manera Herrenkleid. Para decir ropa de hombre (de caballero) se dice Herrenbekleidung. Podrás deducir entonces que Bekleidung también es ropa y estarías en lo cierto, la sutil diferencia es que en la palabra Bekleidung se subraya el hecho de que es ropa "que te pones encima", ya verás cómo para los alemanes la exactitud genera muchas veces variantes increiblemente ricas en su lengua. 
*Kleidung*: es la palabra genérica para ropa, como en "der Witwer trägt schwarze Kleidung" (el viudo viste ropa negra) 
*Kleider*: Ropa (en este caso se refiere a "las ropas", es decir, todo lo que se lleva puesto en un momento determinado Se dice "Kleider machen Leute" -la ropa hace a las personas- y no Kleid macht Leute)
*Klamotte*: Es una forma popular de referirse a la ropa en general. Es como decir en español "los trapos". Hay gente a la que le gusta  dar "Tipps über _Klamotten"_

*Verbos*
*kleiden*: vestir, pero...
¡ojo!: kleiden también puede significar "revestir" o "cubrir", "encubrir" u "ocultar" en sentido figurativo, como cuando dices "la cubrió de poesía" o cuando dices ich kann meine Gefühle nicht in Worte kleiden (no puedo ocultar mis sentimientos con -falsas- palabras)
*anziehen*: vestir o ponerse algo (se refiere a la acción en sí misma, como en "gute Schuhe anziehen" ponerse buenos zapatos o como en: Sie zieht sich die Jacke an (ella se pone la chaqueta)
*tragen*: llevar puesto. A continuación un ejemplo del uso de tragen y anziehen:
(ich trage dass was mir gefällt, ich ziehe modische Sachen an die mir gefallen! yo llevo puesto lo que a mi me gusta, visto cosas que están de moda y que a mi me gustan) 
*sich umziehen*: cambiarse, como en cambiarse de ropa (warum soll ich mich umziehen? = ¿porqué me debo cambiar?)
*sich ausziehen*, sería entonces desvestirse y
*sich entkleiden*, sería quitarse la ropa (que es lo mismo pero no es igual)


----------



## kunvla

Gatopeter said:


> *Sustantivos*
> 
> *Klamotten*: Es una forma popular de referirse a la ropa en general. Es como decir en español "los trapos". Hay gente a la que le gusta  dar "Tipps über _Klamotten"_
> *tragen*: llevar puesto. A continuación un ejemplo del uso de tragen y anziehen:
> (ich trage das*(**s**),* was mir gefällt, ich ziehe modische Sachen an*,* die mir gefallen! yo llevo puesto lo que a mi me gusta, visto cosas que están de moda y que a mi me gustan)



*Klamọtte,* die; -, -n 〈_Herk. unsicher_〉  salopp  
*1.*  /_Sg. ungebräuchl./ Kleidungsstück_: Tag und Nacht nicht aus den Klamotten kommen; du hast immer noch die nassen Klamotten am Leibe; Man schläft länger, verdient mehr, trägt bessere Klamotten  Kirst  _Null-Acht Fünfzehn_ 236; Nicht in dem großen Hotel mit Kurbetrieb ... Dazu hätte ich ja auch die Klamotten gar nicht gehabt  Nell  _Fischer_ 156;  abwertend  _altes, abgetragenes Kleidungsstück_: Hast du eine anständige Kluft? In den Klamotten kannst du doch nicht heiraten  Remarque  _Zeit zu leben_ 256; alte, zerlumpte, schäbige, verdreckte, speckige Klamotten; _wertloser Gegenstand, Kram_: was bringst du da für Klamotten?; was soll ich mit den Klamotten?; diese alten Klamotten kannst du wegwerfen; pack, nimm deineKlamotten (_deine Sachen_) und hau ab!; such deine Klamotten zusammen und verschwinde! 
http://www.dwds.de/?kompakt=1&sh=1&qu=Klamotte


----------



## Gatopeter

Gracias Kunvla. Las comas y la "s" de más: un claro error (mea culpa por no verificar mi copy and paste de Google y mis disculpas a los compañeros del foro por este descuido), pero Klamotte es la palabra correcta en el singular. Cierto que el plural "Klamotten" es usado generalmente para referirse a la ropa (como decir a "los trapos"), por eso  "Tipps über _Klamotten" y aunque prácticamente en la forma singular, Klamotte es casi -pero no totalmente- ungebraucht al referirse a ropa, esto no quiere decir que no exista o que sea incorrecto. El desuso se basa en la utilización del singular como referencia a otras acepciones como "chisme", pero la palabra en singular existe. Basta buscar en diccionarios más conocidos y aceptados como el Pons (disponible on line), el Wahrig: "..._*Klamotte* (f.; -, -n) 1 (Pl.; salopp) Kleidung; sie kauft sich ständig neue —n 2 (*meist Pl.*) wertloser Hausrat, altes Zeug, *..", *_ el Duden (die deutsche Rechtschreibung, edición escrita "Gültig für Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz"): dice"meist plur.", lo que quiere decir mayormente, pero no siempre. Otras instituciones como la UNI Leipzig, cuyo diccionario es muy completo, están también de acuerdo.
Evidentemente 'el uso hace al idioma', pero oficialmente, al menos hasta hoy, Klamotte es correcto. 
_


----------



## kunvla

Hola, Gatopeter:

Insisto en que la palabra 'Klamotte*n*' (pl.) se usa siempre en plural para referirse a la ropa en general.



Gatopeter said:


> *El Wahrig:*
> _
> "..._*Klamotte* (f.; -, -n) *
> 
> 1* (*Pl*.; salopp) Kleidung; sie kauft sich ständig neue —*n* *
> 
> 2* (*meist Pl.*) wertloser Hausrat, altes Zeug, *..", *_
> 
> el Duden (die deutsche Rechtschreibung, edición escrita "Gültig für Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz"): dice"meist plur.",
> //y se refiere solamente a __la acepción *1. b)*__//__ lo que quiere decir mayormente, pero no siempre.
> _



*El Duden*:

Klamotte, die; -, -n: 

*1.* (salopp)
*
a)* (*Pl.*) _Kleidung: _alte, schäbige -*n*; zwei Tage bin ich nicht aus den -n herausgekommen _(war ich ununterbrochen im Einsatz, im Dienst);_
*
b)* (*meist Pl.*)  _alter, wertloser Gegenstand: _Öfen, Schränke und andere -n.

_________________
Saludos


----------



## Gatopeter

Ayer hice una consulta a Wahrig acerca del tema y la parte importante de la respuesta la trasncribo: "'Laut "WAHRIG Deutsches Wörterbuch" wird "Klamotten" in der umgangssprachlichen Bedeutung 'Kleider, Hausrat, Siebensachen' nur im Plural verwendet'

con lo cual, Kunvla, te doy la razón en cuanto al uso de esta palabra en el lenguaje cotidiano para referirse a la ropa basándome en la consulta que hice por escrito a uno de los diccionarios más serios en idioma alemán. 

También consulté con varios amigos en mi trabajo, en la ciudad de Colonia, un poco como para "oir la voz del pueblo" y todos coincidieron en decir que el uso en singular "suena raro" y que aunque ninguno se atrevió a afirmar que era gramaticalmente incorrecto, (dos amigos dejaron abierta la posibilidad de su uso) todos estuvieron de acuerdo en lo que comparto hoy con el foro. (pregunté a 5 personas que considero hablan un excelente alemán -porque también hay alemanes que no lo hablan muy bien, que digamos.)

Me queda claro entonces que el uso popular y cotidiano no admite el singular. 

Que cada quien saque sus conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Blixa

OK, entonces _die Klamotte,n _perooo, casi  siempre en PLURAL, aunque yo sigo con la duda con _die Kleidung,_ según el "Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache" de Langenscheidt dicie "die Kleidung (nur Singular)" esta bien eso?

Graciaaas!


----------



## kunvla

Blixa said:


> OK, entonces _die Klamotte,n _per*o*, casi  siempre en PLURAL, aunque yo sigo con la duda con _die Kleidung,_ según el "Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache" de Langenscheidt dic*e* "die Kleidung (nur Singular)" est*á* bien eso?
> 
> Graciaaas!


Sí, está bien. Sin embargo, según el Duden el uso del plural _Kleidungen_ es posible, pero su uso es poco usual, raro (selten).

Saludos,


----------



## Blixa

Ahora si ha quedado claro, gracias!


----------

